# Pumpkin Screen for Victorio Food Strainer



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]I have a Pumpkin Screen (in box) for the Victorio Strainer up for barter. I have only used it once and it is in excellent condition from a non-smoking home.

Here is a link for the same screen:

http://www.amazon.com/Victorio-VKP2...0&keywords=victorio+food+strainer+accessories


I am looking for:

~Beeswax or Beeswax Candles
~Nice Loose Leaf Teas
~Small Crocheted Hearts like these:http://www.etsy.com/listing/113300738/dark-red-cotton-crochet-small-heart?ref=usr_faveitems

~Or let me know what you have, maybe we can work something out [/FONT]


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Bumping up


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I would really like that but have nothing like what you listed.
I have a lot of old linens like table cloths, place mats and napkins, I have horse equipment, cook books, some embroidery threads, hoops. Maybe a needle craft kit or two. 
I'm trying to think of easy-to-ship things.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I'm sorry Where I want to,

I have alot of linens and cookbooks too along with needlecraft stuff (that I need to start using). I don't have a horse either


----------

